# Sub 100k Alexa!!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

For the first time in the history of Heresy-Online we've pipped the top 100k websites on the planet mark.

We still have a long way to go but it's a great achievement and I'd like to personal congratulate every member of our community. That includes you lurkers who check us out daily!!

k:
At time of posting:-








99,869 
Alexa Traffic Rank









*Heresy-online.net’s Worldwide Traffic Rank*



  Sweden  
6,905

  United Kingdom  
9,124

  United States  
58,386

  Australia  
65,618

  Canada  
110,562


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Wait, does that mean that most of the visitors are canadian ?
Thats a shocker. but yay!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Nah, I think thats how far from first we are in each country, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

ItsPug said:


> Nah, I think thats how far from first we are in each country, but I could be wrong.


Actually, if i look at it, you could be very much right.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I actually downloaded the Alexia tool bar and some of the stats for sites make me chuckle.

It does comparisons with other 'like' sites the one that always makes me laugh is the one that says where most visitors are viewing from home, work or school. (Browser Location)
Hover the cursor over warseer's entry and it says:
*
Relative to the general internet population, people browsing from school are over-represented at warseer.com*

Makes I chuckle muchly  All other 40k forums including us the browsers are at home.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

so wait, sweeds use heresy the most?! LOL, never would have guessed it! VilBooooooooooooooooor!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Bah, and here I thought that meant that we canucks were the life blood of the site after all


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Bah, and here I thought that meant that we canucks were the life blood of the site after all


We are, those damn other country's are canada clones!


----------

